# Ovation



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried an Ovation the other day and couldn't get it to stay still on my leg. Because of the rounded back, it kept slipping off my leg. I don't think I could ever get used to one of these.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Now if you are a little round in the middle yourself can you imagine how much fun that would be on stage. I had one with me on the road for approx. 2 years yuk.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Every time Ovations get mentioned here, that is one of the most common comments--they are hard to hold onto when playing.

I agree.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A strap maybe???


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got an Ovation that was given to me as a gift. I learned to hang onto the thing. Seems to work best for me if I lay it on my left leg, and use my right leg to kinda squeeze it just right. A challenge for sure and it's one of the newer "contour backs" that's supposed to be so easy to hold. The originals must have been a total b1tch.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

they aren't made to be played without a strap, that's for sure, even sitting down I keep the strap on, velcro might help!! lol


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

IMO they are meant to be played in a band setting,plugged in and standing up ,the pure acoustic tone leaves something to be desired.

However,if you are playing sitting down,what does work is a strip of adhesive backed sandpaper,or one of those non-slip stair treads, on the bottom where it rests on your leg .


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

This guy knows how to hold it

[video=youtube;OFGgbT_VasI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFGgbT_VasI[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Now if you are a little round in the middle yourself can you imagine how much fun that would be on stage. I had one with me on the road for approx. 2 years yuk.


I am a little so that likely doesn't help but even if I had rippling abs, it would still likely be a problem.



Robert1950 said:


> A strap maybe???


Standing up with a strap would likely work.



mr trick said:


> they aren't made to be played without a strap, that's for sure, even sitting down I keep the strap on, velcro might help!! lol


Or perhaps the handy man's secret weapon.......duct tape!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm telling ya ...



> what does work is a strip of adhesive backed sandpaper,or one of those non-slip stair treads, on the bottom where it rests on your leg .


I've done it .


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

If I sit on my couch playing my Ovation Adamas in a relaxed position, the damn thing will roll away from me in a complete loop...Ovations have been around since the mid-60's and have maintained a loyal following for their many unique features. However, all models should have been designed with an un-removable built-in strap.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I,ve owned 4 of them in the past and common problem is getting comfy with them standing or sitting. The small bowl is a bit better but still rolls off your lap after a while. Dont care for the tone either, a bit too bright for my liking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I'm telling ya .../QUOTE]
> 
> Bubb, I was wondering if _a strip of adhesive backed sandpaper,or one of those non-slip stair treads, on the bottom where it rests on your leg would work? Have you ever done it?_:smile-new:


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Most Ovation models do have a textured rough patch for your thigh-top, but it's weak. I also find that holding your breath and pulling your stomach way in also helps while one plays.


----------

